# Billing CPT Codes 93270 & 93272



## Tvuong (Apr 1, 2015)

I wanted to know if anyone could point me to guidelines on how these monitor codes can be billed.

The way I am understanding regular billing guidelines, CPT 93270 should be billed with the date the hook up actually happened and 93272 should be billed with the date of interpretation. 

Can someone direct me to where I can find this information?


----------



## pedscardio1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Correct, the 93270 is the date it was hooked up  ( ex: 10/15/15) 93272 for the interp date (ex: 11/1/15)


----------



## hofm04 (Nov 12, 2015)

The date of service for the interpretation should be the date the interpretation was actually performed. The primary section for reference is IOM 100-02, chapter 15, section 20 that states
"Part B expenses for items and services other than expenses for surgery and childbirth, are considered to have been incurred on the date the beneficiary received the item or service, regardless of when it was paid for or ordered."
However, to bill globally, you must have the same entity performing the services in the same location on the same date of service.

This was an answer we received a long time ago.    You cannot bill for a service until it is actually perfromed.  In the case of holters, event montors the hook, is done on date and the actual interp is on a diff date.


----------

